# Doug Kelly's Systematic



## BobVigneault (Jan 15, 2009)

What is the buzz regarding Doug Kelly's Systematic Theology. Mike Horton and Ligon Duncan both endorse it.

Anyone got any inside information?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine's been ordered and was shipped from PA last evening!

According the UPS.com tracker, it will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 15, 2009)

Tim has voted with his silver. Anyone else?


----------



## nicnap (Jan 15, 2009)

I had Dr. Kelly for systematics...he is good. Very humble and very knowledgeable; I hope to get it.


----------



## CDM (Jan 15, 2009)

nicnap said:


> I had Dr. Kelly for systematics...he is good. Very humble and very knowledgeable; I hope to get it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 15, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Tim has voted with his silver. Anyone else?



What could I do? Greenbaggins recommended it, and the WTS bookstore had it for sale at 38% off. I am weak, I tell you, weak!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob,

It should be excellent. If you want to get a "feel" for it - go to the RTS iTunes and download a couple of Kelly's lectures (Systematic 1).


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 15, 2009)

Well if Pastor Lane recommended it then I might as well close this thread and stop wasting bandwidth. That's all I needed to know.

-----Added 1/15/2009 at 11:24:34 EST-----

I've listened to many of those Fred. That's why my saliva was already flowing. I wanted to get some thoughts from you heavy hitters that actually think before you buy.



fredtgreco said:


> Bob,
> 
> It should be excellent. If you want to get a "feel" for it - go to the RTS iTunes and download a couple of Kelly's lectures (Systematic 1).


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 15, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Well if Pastor Lane recommended it then I might as well close this thread and stop wasting bandwidth. That's all I needed to know.



Well, in my glee to read such a work by Dr. Kelly, I might have been too hasty in saying Greenbaggins "recommended" it. He seems simply to be excited (as am I) that such a work is now in print. If you follow the link, though, you will find at least one positive review in the comments.


----------



## rrfranks (Jan 15, 2009)

I had Dr. Kelly for systematics as well and I definitely agree that is very knowledgeable, yet very humble. I plan to order a copy sometime in the future.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Bob,
> 
> It should be excellent. If you want to get a "feel" for it - go to the RTS iTunes and download a couple of Kelly's lectures (Systematic 1).



Couldn't agree more. I'm almost through all his lectures. The man's love for Christ shines through a careful study of the truth.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 15, 2009)

Even though this will not come out in the printed text, I will add that Dr. Kelly speaks as I personally believe our Lord intended men to speak. While others might disdain the so-called accent as "southern," I will remind all of you that one of our fellow PB folks has convincingly theorized that this was the worldwide language spoken before the unfortunate events of Genesis 11...


----------



## raekwon (Jan 15, 2009)

This intrigues me as well. I'd almost certainly grab this (and the two upcoming volumes) if I didn't already have some good systematics texts, but is there a compelling reason to get this if one already has Reymond, Grudem, Berkhof, etc?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2009)

raekwon said:


> This intrigues me as well. I'd almost certainly grab this (and the two upcoming volumes) if I didn't already have some good systematics texts, but is there a compelling reason to get this if one already has Reymond, Grudem, Berkhof, etc?




More stimulating and less dry than Berkhof.

More orthodox than Grudem (esp. on baptism and spiritual gifts)

More orthodox than Reymond (who often has flights of fancy, e.g. denying eternal generation, making up his own weird lapsarian system).


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 15, 2009)

Once again Pastor Fred gives a fluffy, thought-free answer and it's left to me to give a deeper justification for buying one more book.

The reason that you need this is because you are a member of the PB. A PBer cannot have TOO MANY SYSTEMATICS!!!! (Or books for that matter.) 

Why do I have to do all the heavy lifting around here???


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 16, 2009)

My copy arrived earlier this week. I second Rich's comments about the download lectures. The man is a blessing to the Reformed community generally and this ought to be a great ST. It drives me nuts when the good ones wait until retirement (or near retirement) to begin writing their ST. May the Lord grant him time enough to complete it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 16, 2009)

As a side benefit it is quite nice to receive a Systematic Theology from a gentleman who holds to the Biblical understanding of Creation.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 16, 2009)

Is this the Doug Kelly from Covenant College?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 16, 2009)

Douglas Kelly currently teaches Systematic Theology at Reformed Theological Seminary (Charlotte campus).


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah, ok. Thanks!


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone red Culver's systematic theology. I have really enjoyed that book. So much that I don't pick up Grudem much anymore.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2009)

That's the first thing I noticed, that he talks really funny. 



Marrow Man said:


> Even though this will not come out in the printed text, I will add that Dr. Kelly speaks as I personally believe our Lord intended men to speak. While others might disdain the so-called accent as "southern," I will remind all of you that one of our fellow PB folks has convincingly theorized that this was the worldwide language spoken before the unfortunate events of Genesis 11...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 16, 2009)

My copy of Kelly's book just arrived today. I'm so excited I'm getting giddy just removing the plastic off my copy. The only thing that would make this better is if this were one of them there fancy speaking kinds of books. You know -- odd-dee-owe books. 



puritanpilgrim said:


> Has anyone red Culver's systematic theology. I have really enjoyed that book. So much that I don't pick up Grudem much anymore.



That's hilarious. I just posted on another thread (the Gene Veith/JW Montgomery thread) about Robert Duncan Culver. I've never read his ST. I had his son (Douglas Culver) as a prof in seminary.

Isn't RDC a dispensationalist, though?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for information on a new book to get.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 16, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> That's the first thing I noticed, that he talks really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Douglas Kelly is definitely a good ole' boy. okcalvinist told me a good story that when he visited home after getting his PhD at Oxford somebody said "Hi Douglas".

The other man said: "That's _Doctor_ Douglas Kelly."
"Oh," replied the man, "what kind of medicine does he practice."
"No," replied the other, "he's the kind of doctor that can't really do anything."

Part of what endears his presentation to me is his manner as I listen to him. Nothing quite like a southern gentleman. Southerners have some of the most annoying and endearing folk.

BTW, when we moved to Alabama from Germany in 1976 I was 8 and had spent the last 5 years in Germany. I said to my Dad: "These people speak funny."
He replied, "No, Richie, you're the one who speaks funny here."


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 16, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > This intrigues me as well. I'd almost certainly grab this (and the two upcoming volumes) if I didn't already have some good systematics texts, but is there a compelling reason to get this if one already has Reymond, Grudem, Berkhof, etc?
> ...



Helpful, thanks. Although Dr Reymond does not believe that he does deny eternal generation, whatever view others take of it. But his lapsarian system is weird, yeah.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 16, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Once again Pastor Fred gives a fluffy, thought-free answer and it's left to me to give a deeper justification for buying one more book.
> 
> The reason that you need this is because you are a member of the PB. A PBer cannot have TOO MANY SYSTEMATICS!!!! (Or books for that matter.)
> 
> Why do I have to do all the heavy lifting around here???


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Ritchie, you've inspired a great idea for a poll. We list all the southerners in a column. Then we set up two check boxes. The one, ANNOYING, the other, ENDEARING.

For example, I'll start with brother Josh. Just a moment, I need to go get a coin.



Semper Fidelis said:


> Part of what endears his presentation to me is his manner as I listen to him. Nothing quite like a southern gentleman. Southerners have some of the most annoying and endearing folk.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 16, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Hey Ritchie, you've inspired a great idea for a poll. We list all the southerners in a column. Then we set up two check boxes. The one, ANNOYING, the other, ENDEARING.
> 
> For example, I'll start with brother Josh. Just a moment, I need to go get a coin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 16, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Hey Ritchie, you've inspired a great idea for a poll. We list all the southerners in a column. Then we set up two check boxes. The one, ANNOYING, the other, ENDEARING.



Excellent idea! Done!


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone read already this work ? Thoughts or reviews ?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ritchie, you've inspired a great idea for a poll. We list all the southerners in a column. Then we set up two check boxes. The one, ANNOYING, the other, ENDEARING.
> ...



Did anyone ever do this? I need to know whether or not to cast minie balls this evening.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 12, 2009)

> Once again Pastor Fred gives a fluffy, thought-free answer and it's left to me to give a deeper justification for buying one more book.
> 
> The reason that you need this is because you are a member of the PB. A PBer cannot have TOO MANY SYSTEMATICS!!!! (Or books for that matter.)
> 
> Why do I have to do all the heavy lifting around here???



Bob has spoken, now all that remains is for us to OBEY!

Maybe later...sorry; food is slightly more important. (Before people start throwing things, I did say _slightly_.)

-----Added 2/12/2009 at 12:40:29 EST-----



> Did anyone ever do this? I need to know whether or not to cast minie balls this evening.



Is frightening the same as endearing? I'm definitely not going to put down that remark under 'annoying'; people get extra holes in them for doing stuff like that.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2009)

I hear you Kevin. I'm allergic to hot lead myself.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > Once again Pastor Fred gives a fluffy, thought-free answer and it's left to me to give a deeper justification for buying one more book.
> >
> > The reason that you need this is because you are a member of the PB. A PBer cannot have TOO MANY SYSTEMATICS!!!! (Or books for that matter.)
> >
> ...



I should have put a smilie in the post!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 12, 2009)

Smilie or no, you're Southern and armed, we'll play nice.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Smilie or no, you're Southern and armed, we'll play nice.


----------

